# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Pensioni Categoria Io

## ANNA MARIA

Salve, mi potete confermare che le pensioni dell'INPS di invalidità, categoria IO
non vanno dichiarate nell'Modello Unico?
Grazie.

----------


## LANNA

> Salve, mi potete confermare che le pensioni dell'INPS di invalidità, categoria IO
> non vanno dichiarate nell'Modello Unico?
> Grazie.

  Confermato  :Smile:

----------


## ANNA MARIA

E chi percepisce questo tipo di pensione, può essere considerato familiare a carico ?

----------


## LANNA

> E chi percepisce questo tipo di pensione, può essere considerato familiare a carico ?

  Si, certamente.

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Ti ringrazio, mi hai dato una bella conferma.

----------


## LANNA

:Embarrassment:   Riprendo questa discussione per rettificare la risposta data. 
In seguito a più approfondite ricerche sono giunta alla conclusione che la pensione categoria IO "Pensione di invalidità e di inabilità e assegni di invalidità liquidati, a carico del Fondo pensioni lavoratori dipendenti", non abbia natura di reddito esente, in quanto  viene erogata se si sono versati almeno 156 settimane di contributi nel quinquennio precedente la domanda e se si è iscritti all'INPS da almeno 5 anni. E' stata confusa con la pensione di invalidità civile, che ha carattere assistenziale, ed è erogata per garantire ai cittadini inabili al lavoro il diritto al mantenimento e all'assistenza sociale e che non richiede alcun requisito contributivo. Inoltre chiedendo all'Agenzia delle entrate mi hanno risposto che in presenza di CUD il reddito non è esente.
...errare è umano  :Embarrassment:

----------

